# Cracker Barrel -- Halloween 2015



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Haunted Lamp isn't posted yet apparently on their website but will be available to order online it looks like. I did find this Halloween Monster Dog so far, albeit with no pricing posted yet:

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/Halloween-Monster-Dog/dp/B008YJFUYA

A few years back I bought a cute little dog from them about this size that was carrying a pumpkin. Guess they must do a new halloween dog each year.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

We went Halloweening this morning at two Cracker Barrels... this is my glorious Halloween plunder...Pic 1 - 3 (2 in the picture) battery operated light-up bottles ($14.99 each), zombie & witch lidded cups ($9.99 each), 2 pot holders ($4.99 each); Pic 2 - Witch's hat $14.99, it runs a little small; Pic 3 - large re-usable bag ($1.99); Pic 4 - Bluetooth jack-o-lantern ($34.99). This works as a speaker for the music player on your phone. The sound is very good for this kind of device, and the range is great. It was steady for about 50' indoors, through multiple walls; Pic 5 - the Addams-esque lamp ($49.99). It does 4-5 phrases. I took video, which I'm going to try to load in another post. Not pictured is the ghost game ($34.99). I have video of that too that I'll try to post.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you CzarinaKatarina! I'm very interested in that lamp. Would love to see a video.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

CzarinaKatarina, hope you don't mind but I turned your lamp photo vertical and enlarged it a bit. I think it's going to be a fast seller for them even at $50. Can't wait to see the videos of that and the ghost game. You got some great items.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Lamp video... Game video to come


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!! That is hilarious!! Wow. This is going to be tough for me to decide what new props I want this year. 
Thank you for taking the time to share that video with us.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Definitely buying that lamp. LOL. Your video sold me on it even after Phrase 1! 

I was surprised it was a physical talking skull inside the lamp. For some reason had expected a projection instead. I'll probably try adding a dab of silicon to his mouth/teeth area when kept open for it to dry as the clacking teeth would bug me after a while. Not sure how I will use it in my upcoming displays but will work it in somehow. Would have been great for my hotel. I have the Spirit Coat Rack monster which I haven't used yet so might just do some kind of set up with a seating area where we sit out and hand out candy. Thanks so much for the video!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Crack Barrel Ghost Game ($34.99): 





and the Bluetooth Pumpkin ($34.99)... in the video it is paired with my Windows Phone, but it will work with Apple, Android, whatever an Bluetooth connect to it.


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

I want that ghost!!!!!!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeepers said:


> I want that ghost!!!!!!


Yeah! That's just so freaken cute!


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

When I go to At Home, Cracker Barrel is about 5 minutes from there!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hilda said:


> This is going to be tough for me to decide what new props I want this year.


No need to decide. Just get all of them. 

I like that lamp, too!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> No need to decide. Just get all of them.
> 
> I like that lamp, too!


I like the way you think!!  hahaha


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

That ghost gave video is ADORABLE!! hahaha You and your daughter were so cute.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Cracker Barrel Online Halloween Ordering Available Now*

Cracker Barrel has started putting up photos for their online shopping area for Halloween. They have the bottles that have been posted *but not the lamp or the ghost game (I've seen the title for the lamp I think with no picture, can't say same for the ghost game)* UPDATE SEE BELOW. Mostly clothing so far but it shows they are working on the online items now. Here's their shopping site for "Halloween":

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/s?def...dtextbin,subjectbin,color_map,price,size_name


**Woah, did some more checking and a search for "Lamp" turned up the Animated Haunted Lamp! Not under halloween which I thought was funny. Here's the link for all of those like me who don't live by Cracker Barrel and want to buy this prop:

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/Anima...hRank=-product_site_launch_date&searchSize=12


And more searching, this by "Ghost", turned up all these items, including the ghost game!:

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/s?defaultSearchTextValue=Search&searchKeywords=ghost&Action=submit


And searched for "Skeleton" yielded:

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/s?defaultSearchTextValue=Search&searchKeywords=skeleton&Action=submit


Lot of things under "Pumpkin". Some but not all photos posted. They do have the photo up for the Light-Up Pumpkin Bluetooth Speaker that CzarinaKatarina posted a movie of along with the ghost game and haunted lamp.

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/s?defaultSearchTextValue=Search&searchKeywords=pumpkin&Action=submit



Someone doing their website needs to tag these things Halloween or people will never find them, unless you come to HF! Well, I'm off to order my lamp.... It's on it's way!

Something new this year to their online order area is that if you have an Amazon account you can use that to pay for your purchases.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just came from Cracker Barrel in Sherman, TX OMG, I am so happy to have spent about 30 minutes looking at all the Halloween things. A wonderful saleswoman there took time to change out the batteries so I could see the Ghost Game in motion. It is Fantastic!!!! I've got to have that for my granddaughter!!!

I love so many things. My favorite is the adorable shelf witch that my sister bought for me for my birthday which is next week. I will upload some pictures later.

RUN, don't walk to Cracker Barrel to shop! Great new items this year. AND SOME OF THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE. The chicken and dressing was good, too!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I love Cracker Barrel! Last year they had a stuffed, singing Purple People Eater. Unfortunately, I was low on funds last year, so I had to pass. Sad to say a search for "Purple People Eater" turned up nothing. Sigh. Guess I'll have to content myself with that ghost game. Does that rock or what? I don't think Beach Bum the cat is going to care much for it, though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I remember that Purple People Eater in videos but haven't seen it on ebay etc. 

If someone is looking for the Haunted vacuum from a few years ago for their haunted hotel maybe, there's a seller on ebay who has 2 of them: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vacuum-Haun...474?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d440645a A few of us bought this and it's a great prop. Very nicely done.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My sister bought the purple people eater last year. She was that at a Halloween party and carried the little guy so that she could have him sing. 

Very cool.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is my precious little witch that my sister bought me for my birthday from CB. She is adorable .


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Got her for my wife too.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Printer, I LOVE the little shelf witch, I contemplated buying her. I LOVE the haunted lamp
but I just wished that the hand actually pulled the cord a little more. It's very quick, like a 
sudden jerk and you can almost miss it if not paying attention. I wound up buying the pumpkin
mug, then went back and purchased the little door hang and the zombie sign. 

Here's a repost of my own personal CB images


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

We bought the pictures that has lights and sound, we thought it was really cool.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I love that Bluetooth Pumpkin!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Cracker Barrel is always the first place to put out the goods. I hope I can make it out that way sometime soon. It used to be very near where we lived but we moved. That light up pic is really cool!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Kenneth...I want _all the stuff_ in your pictures...especially the jack o' lantern mugs! I definitely have to make a trek to Cracker Barrel!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Got her for my wife too.


Nice trade !  JK


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Nice trade !  JK



Good one! lol


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I love those mugs!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just got my email from CB saying my Lamp has shipped via UPS. Excited to see in person.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just got my email from CB saying my Lamp has shipped via UPS. Excited to see in person.


Oh yes. Please give us a review!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Hubby just surprised me with the Animated Haunted Lamp, he works right around the corner from a CB. They had two in stock, one on display and the one in the box. I'm impressed with the size, its a tall 18 inches plus.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm meeting my husband for lunch at CB tomorrow! Who knew that they had Halloween goodies! Can't wait!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

picked upa VERY nice 'frozen' type long gown costume for granddaughter---only $20.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I headed to Cracker Barrel today with the intentions of getting the pumpkin speaker and looking at the lamp in person. As usual seeing the first glimpse of Halloween I was like a kid in a candy store. They only had 2 lamps and 1 ghost left. Must get them NOW!! Just a small isle but everything was impressive. I walked out with my pumpkin speaker, the lamp, the lighted mason jars, ghost game, and the lighted picture. Yes, I am a creditors dream. Have to say I like the picture the most. I have a lighted picture from A.C Moore of a haunted house and jacks so had no intentions of getting it prior. This one is so cool though. It has sequenced lights and sound. I'll post a video of it as soon as I can get my daughter to do it for me. Sadly, I get too frustrated when it comes to transferring videos.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

In the "What Did You Buy Today" thread, today someone posted a photo & video of an animated flowerpot. It's a yellow sunflower and looks normal, but when you push the button, a lit green zombie head pops his head out of the pot, pushing the dirt & flower upward. I'm thinking it would be pretty neat looking with a paint makeover - a burgundy or deep purple flower, maybe a black flowerpot - you know, "gloomy" it up a bit! Gonna try to find out how much it is because I think it will be another interactive item inside that the kiddos will all love!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

*Light and Sound Picture from Cracker Barrel*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The sunflower is called Animated Zombie in a Flower Pot and is $24.99


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Cracker Barrel is secretly one of the coolest places to shop for Halloween Decor. They may not have a lot, but almost every piece is both cool and affordable. One of my favorite mugs is a frankenstein one from last year. They also had a vampire mug that I regret not getting. I'm going up there today or tomorrow and buying each of those mugs!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

You guys are the best! Who knew that Cracker Barrel had this stuff!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A number of threads of CB here on forum over the last few years if anyone is interested in a look back.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Definitely buying that lamp. LOL. Your video sold me on it even after Phrase 1!
> 
> I was surprised it was a physical talking skull inside the lamp. For some reason had expected a projection instead. I'll probably try adding a dab of silicon to his mouth/teeth area when kept open for it to dry as the clacking teeth would bug me after a while. Not sure how I will use it in my upcoming displays but will work it in somehow. Would have been great for my hotel. I have the Spirit Coat Rack monster which I haven't used yet so might just do some kind of set up with a seating area where we sit out and hand out candy. Thanks so much for the video!


Just tested my lamp and wanted to point out it is a projection. The clacking is the lever at the bottom hitting the projector that gives the shadow illusion of the jaw moving. Funny though, Czarina's mouth movement seems to be a little better than mine. Someone else mentioned the lack of noticeable hand movement. The hand which has a latex covering is very noticeable when it bends to pull the switch on mine. Probably the wonderful Chinese Quality Control. 1st pic is of the piece that makes the clacking noise to create the mouth movement. You might be able to lessen the noise but I'm afraid to mess with it. I tried with my Gemmy dancing Skeleton to lessen the annoying teeth clacking and his mouth hasn't moved right since.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks for the pics. I was thinking it was kind of silly to have a half skull in there moving. Mine is scheduled UPS for Monday.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

CHEFJULI said:


> You guys are the best! Who knew that Cracker Barrel had this stuff!


You. Are a riot. Your enthusiasm is infectious!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the review on the lamp Cloe. I'm still thinking about one.  
Looking forward to hearing what you think GoS. You are the one who got me into these Cracker Barrel animated props. LOL


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

So after getting my lamp the hubby brought home, I had this deep since of jealousy that he got to see all the stuff in person. So when the time came for lunch today and boss was like where do you want to go "Why not do Cracker Barrel". 3 potion bottles and one zombie sunflower later I can safely say I am content. FOR NOW!!!!!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

How much was the picture?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

guttercat33 said:


> How much was the picture?


29.99. It's very unique, the lights and sound are all synchronized and looks even better in person. It's about 18"x15", has a motion sensor, which works well, and gives you the option of lights and sound or lights only.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sweet got to get one


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Darn it! I wish I had a Cracker Barrel located near me, I have the perfect spot for that picture.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cloe said:


>


OKAY im being alittle picky this year looking so far...i have to have this........got to have it...no questions...this is great. im kinda drooling right now..haha


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks to Cloe's video I ran out and bought the picture today! I got it home and...it doesn't work. I pushed the "try me" button in the store and it didn't work then but I just assumed that I had to add batteries and took it home anyway. I know, I know...why on earth would it have a "try me" button if it didn't come with batteries...I get it now. So now I have to run all the way back out there tomorrow to exchange it. Boo.

Oh, and mine didn't have any lamps. I wonder if they'll be out later on when the Halloween display starts spreading a bit?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry HexMe about your frame. Hope you can get it replaced. Bring batteries with you in case so you can test out. I just watched the video of the frame and OMG that is so cool and unique. Cracker Barrel really excels at getting the coolest stuff in each year. Not a lot but given they are a restaurant/gift shop to begin with quite impressive. As I mentioned so glad to see that at least they have online ordering for some of the items. Been lucky so far.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

HexMe said:


> Thanks to Cloe's video I ran out and bought the picture today! I got it home and...it doesn't work. I pushed the "try me" button in the store and it didn't work then but I just assumed that I had to add batteries and took it home anyway. I know, I know...why on earth would it have a "try me" button if it didn't come with batteries...I get it now. So now I have to run all the way back out there tomorrow to exchange it. Boo.
> 
> Oh, and mine didn't have any lamps. I wonder if they'll be out later on when the Halloween display starts spreading a bit?


Did you try changing the batteries to it? I'd give that a shot if you haven't.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I didn't try new batteries because it is still in the cello wrap. I would have to tear it open at least over the battery compartment. And if it still doesn't work I don't want to have any trouble exchanging it. It sure it cool though!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ME TOO....i took my husband out to dinner at CB last nite...haha...poor man, walks in and just slowly turns and i get that "look".....haha they have an adorable ghost lighted tree, i got that for my daughter, im making a coffin bookcase for her and that will be on one of her shelves, the "picture" is here and happy now and had to have the pumpkin, one for me and one for her..............okkkeee cross this off my i got to have list....winner winner zombie dinner!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

If somebody on this forum wants something from Cracker Barrel but doesn't live near one, I'd be glad to check my local CB and ship the item to you at cost.
I have one about two miles from my house.
Just PM me.


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

OMG! I am going to have to get to CB ASAP! I hope they have all of this stuff at my local one.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

My husband and I stopped by our local CB yesterday for a very late breakfast ( 2:30pm  ). I always buy one to two things each year from CB. I am very lucky as I live about 2 miles from one of them . So, didn't see the picture but did see the zombie sunflower pot. That was cute. BUT I only bought one thing for now. I loved the ghost mug. I usually wait until a bit later in the season to buy things (prices start coming down if they have anything left at that point). My husband said just get the mug now in case they don't have it anymore. So, it is now sitting on my bedroom dresser. I love it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

screamqueen2012 said:


> ME TOO....i took my husband out to dinner at CB last nite...haha...poor man, walks in and just slowly turns and i get that "look".....haha they have an adorable ghost lighted tree, i got that for my daughter, im making a coffin bookcase for her and that will be on one of her shelves, the "picture" is here and happy now and had to have the pumpkin, one for me and one for her..............okkkeee cross this off my i got to have list....winner winner zombie dinner!!


You mean your husband doesn't up front ask you why you really want to go somewhere to eat? Mine does once we get closer to halloween.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

HexMe said:


> I didn't try new batteries because it is still in the cello wrap. I would have to tear it open at least over the battery compartment. And if it still doesn't work I don't want to have any trouble exchanging it. It sure it cool though!


We were at a Cracker Barrel in Jackson Michigan and they had one of those paintings but it only worked a little (the sounds were good but not all the lights were working). I asked if they had one that worked and the manager said that was all this one did. I then showed her the video here and the post where one did not work, she took it in the back and put in fresh batteries and everything sprung to life.  She asked me to let HexMe know that you have 90 days to return something as long as you have the receipt. You will not be penalized if the cello wrap is on or not. 

I bought it after that and even offered to pay for the fresh batteries but the lady said we were fine. When we first saw this last week at a Cracker Barrel in Monroe MI we passed on it because it was doing the same thing. A couple lights would work and it was cute, but not worth the price. It was not till I saw the youtube video by Cloe that we saw one working 100%. All I can think is this must have multiple levels of power requirements and even if you hear it working, it might not be working 100%.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

My Mom gave my Aunt a couple of restaurant options for dinner tonight, and I told my Mom if they went to Cracker Barrel to please call me if they had Halloween items on display. Lucky me, that's where they went! I described a couple of things to look for, and my Mom was raving about how much she thought all the kidlets would love the bump & zoom ghost as soon as she saw it. So I know she picked that up for me. Yippee! 

But I was hemming & hawing about whether I should spend any more on the zombie flower pot, and my Mom quickly ushered me off the phone! LOL! I guess they were in a hurry to go! Or *maybe* she decided to get it for me & wants to surprise me!  A girl can hope!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You mean your husband doesn't up front ask you why you really want to go somewhere to eat? Mine does once we get closer to halloween.


LOL. it was too early for him to suspect they had hallween out yet.. priceless, i got him.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

creepymagic said:


> We were at a Cracker Barrel in Jackson Michigan and they had one of those paintings but it only worked a little (the sounds were good but not all the lights were working). I asked if they had one that worked and the manager said that was all this one did. I then showed her the video here and the post where one did not work, she took it in the back and put in fresh batteries and everything sprung to life. She asked me to let HexMe know that you have 90 days to return something as long as you have the receipt. You will not be penalized if the cello wrap is on or not.
> 
> I bought it after that and even offered to pay for the fresh batteries but the lady said we were fine. When we first saw this last week at a Cracker Barrel in Monroe MI we passed on it because it was doing the same thing. A couple lights would work and it was cute, but not worth the price. It was not till I saw the youtube video by Cloe that we saw one working 100%. All I can think is this must have multiple levels of power requirements and even if you hear it working, it might not be working 100%.
> 
> View attachment 245818


its a good picture, i have dracula that is animated i put in my front hall, hes bigger , this has alot of action...woo i love mine


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Creepymagic, thank you for asking on my behalf! Tonight I will cut the cello around the battery compartment and try some fresh ones. It would certainly save me an hour round-trip car ride! Thanks again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

UPS just showed up. Must be people on summer vacation because this is really late, almost 7:30p. About to sit down for dinner and other stuff this evening so will have to wait til tomorrow to unbox my lamp.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I finally got a day off, so after reading this thread I decided to journey down to the Cracker Barrel nearest to me, which is a mere 11 miles away. Of course, that's 11 miles down the OBT (Orange Blossom Trail) which usually offers up the worst of bad Orlando, Florida traffic. But it was worth the drive. When I climbed out of the car and pushed open the door, there, in the center of that turn-of-the-century style country store, was a high pile of all the goodies I've seen or read described on this very thread. The first thing I had to do was push the "try me" button on the animated lamp. It was kinda cool, but not the whiz-bang Halloween prop I was hoping for. I turned a corner and there was the thing I'd mostly been interested in...a selection of Halloween coffee mugs. I couldn't decide if I wanted the Jack O'Lantern or the Frankenstein mug. Suddenly, while I was trying to make up my mind, a clerk, a little old lady with pure white hair and an enormous smile was standing beside me, lifting a lighted and sound-filled canvas painting prop from its display stand just below the mugs. "You'll really like this," she said, and hit the button on the top. The sounds worked and so did the lights. But still, it wasn't exactly a showstopper. Still, I told her it was pretty neat. It was then I noticed the ghost, he of the ghost game with laser gun fame. He was turned around backwards, facing a shelf. "Now I've heard of this guy," I told the clerk, patting the ghost on the head. "Oh yes," she exclaimed with delight. "He's our ghost and he's oh so much fun. But he's off now." She bent down, turned the ghost over and flipped the toggle switch by his rollers. Setting him back up, the ghost began singing the theme to Ghostbusters while rolling into shelves, turning and then rolling in to racks of t-shirts. His bouncing off of everything in sight soon caught the attention of the other shoppers, some of which started clapping along to the tune he was playing. A kid in a knitted beanie cap even started dancing along with him. "He comes with this," the little old clerk said, reappearing out of nowhere and startling the hell out of me. I looked down. She was holding a black shiny something that looked a little like a cross between an old TV remote control and an original Star Trek phaser pistol. "Watch this!" she said with delight as she aimed the pistol thing and fired. The ghost's head flashed green and he moaned. After being hit a few times, his head started flashing purple and he stopped. A small child being held by her grandfather clapped with delight. A lady standing beside the clerk looked at the ghost then back at her and said, "That looks like fun. I want your job." Now I hadn't gone in there to spend a lot of money. Really, all I'd come for was a new Halloween mug. But I looked at the clerk and said, "Okay, I'm sold." The clerk smiled. "You want one, then?" "You bet," I said, and she fished a brand new Shooting Ghost game still -- as the guy from Appliance Direct would say, "in the box" -- from a small pile of boxes under a display table and offered to take it up to the counter for me where I could pay for it whenever I was finished shopping. So now, my dear friends, thanks to the Halloween Forum and this tread, I'm sitting at my computer with a shooting game ghost in a box at my feet just waiting to be unpacked. I fear that Beach Bum the cat is not going to like this! I still remember his reaction last year to the jumping spider from Spirit.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool! I'm glad you found something you like.

That ghost does sound pretty neat!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow love the picture never seen anything like it. Shame we don't have CB in the UK well maybe that's a good thing saves me lots of money


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I picked up several of the CB goodies. They're a hoot. Everyone was in the store making over the painting and lamp.


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I was at the Cracker Barrel in Guntersville,AL last Monday and they had a few Halloween items on display.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to CB the other day to look at everything I saw on this thread. I didn't buy any props, but the Halloween display included a book called Where Are They Buried?, which I bought. It includes everyone from Christopher Columbus to Robin Williams, with some biographical information, how they died and directions for visiting graves. I'm not a grave stalker or anything, but the book is really interesting and I haven't been able to put it down since I got it.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/Hallo...hRank=-product_site_launch_date&searchSize=12

Oink my goodness!! I NEED this bank!! I just may have to order it online...


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Hmmm, I might have to suggest a trip to Cracker Barrel "for dinner!"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I got an email from them advertising their strawberry and cream french toast and strawberry shortcake and Halloween was featured prominently on the page. Looks like they have a lot of items up online this year, more than I remember from last year. I see that the Haunted House print is available to order online. It really was the coolest use of synchronized lights that I've seen on a print. 

http://shop.crackerbarrel.com/Haunt...hRank=-product_site_launch_date&searchSize=12


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a few halloween "signs" and am not looking for more but have to say I love all 4 of the ones I saw on the CB site:

1) Trespassers will be eaten by Zombies - could see using it in my farm scene which got overrun by zombies when they invaded the area so guess we know who won out there! I think I would cross out "by Zombies" to reflect the aftermath.

2) Do it my way or I'll push you off my broom

3) A wicked witch lives here with her little monsters and one handsome devil

4) Yes...I can drive a stick (with image of a broom).

Not pricey either but looks like they may be glittered. That's always a killer for me.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I just realized that I never posted a follow up regarding my "dead" light-up pic. I changed the batteries and it works great now! So that saved me a long trip to exchange. I bet CB gets even more Halloween stuff in as the big day approaches.


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

Any light up cups at CB this year? I got a great vintage type design light up tumbler last year but it shattered. Hoping the cups are back & in stock by the time I get to a state with a CB in Sept!


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

LOVE the light up bottles! TY so much for sharing this. I need to go check the CBs round me. I know Michael's has started putting out Samhain/Halloween also...


----------



## Jezebelle (Aug 4, 2013)

I hope they have some this year & you find them! Mine was my daily driver cup until it's demise!


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

I guess I know where I'm going tomorrow morning. I have, just have, that light up picture. That is just too cool for school.

Eta: 

I went to my local CB yesterday to get the lighted picture but they were out of them. Gonna call me when they get them in. 

Here's what they do have:

CB on Route 100 in Fogglesville

Sooooo sorry that they came out sideways, I dunno how to rotate once posted.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Video of the lamp and flower pot:


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I always love CB's displays but I never seem to walk out with too much from the store. I've seen the skeleton shelf sitters before and always liked them. Maybe I have to pay my CB dues and buy one or two this year. I did like the acrylic pumpkin lamp post they had a few years back. I see they have it online but it's currently out of stock so we'll see if they get it in again. Thanks for the pics everyone


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hallow-art said:


> I always love CB's displays but I never seem to walk out with too much from the store. I've seen the skeleton shelf sitters before and always liked them. Maybe I have to pay my CB dues and buy one or two this year. I did like the acrylic pumpkin lamp post they had a few years back. I see they have it online but it's currently out of stock so we'll see if they get it in again. Thanks for the pics everyone



Wanted to mention that the first year I had seen halloween available on their website to order I waited too long and the haunted Vacuum was delisted (sold out online). I was so disappointed that I called Cracker Barrel. And true to the good reviews I've heard about their restaurant and store employees, the lady I spoke with was super helpful in locating a store closest to me that had one in stock. She gave me their phone number and I was able to call that location and they shipped it out to me. 

I really hope someday soon they will open a location not far from us. This was the second or third year I ordered from them online and I'd love to actually visit one of their locations, especially at halloween time. Hubby was on the east coast for a trip and took his mom to one. I was so jealous. He said they hadn't put out halloween yet so I didn't feel quite as badly about it and at least was able to order the Thing lamp a few weeks later. I'm sure they would get more of my money if they were in my area.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm so excited! My birthday was a week ago and this past weekend, I saw my Mom & she gave me a birthday present - the zombie flower pot from Cracker Barrel! Yippee! My Mom had stopped at a local Cracker Barrel a while back and I had asked her to pick up the rolling Ghost game/prop for my kids. She grabbed that & told me they had the Zombie Flowers too, but I didn't have the money to get both. So it was a great surprise that she gave it to me! I can't wait to give it a repaint to make it look a bit spookier!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> View attachment 245405
> View attachment 245406


I got her, too! She is so fabulous!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Good news! I just got back from Cracker Barrel and they've put all their Halloween merchandise at 40 percent off! I just bought that blue tooth pumpkin I've wanted since August for under $19! And the Cracker Barrel I went to still had most of the stuff everyone wanted, like the pumpkin speaker, the ghost game and the flower pot. Might want to check your local Cracker Barrel to see if this is a company-wide discount.


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

TY so much Davy Knoles! I guess I best head on over to the local one near me and see what's left! Been doing some HEAVY adding of things this year and rather proud of some of the home made things I did!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

The Ghost Game that I couldn't resist has become the subject of my latest episode of my YouTube channel, _The Last Wanderer of Mars_. The blue-tooth pumpkin speaker makes an appearance too. Oh yeah, and there's a huge shout-out to the HalloweenForum. Hope everyone likes it, and HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------

